# Tattoo artist for this...



## DaveD (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey guys I'm relatively new to this forum but do you guys have any suggestions of tattoo artists in the NY area that would be good for this..


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I do in Mass if your ever in the area, but great tat to get! Very nice message!! Hope you get it so I can see what it looks like when its done lol


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

where in NY are you, If your by SI i know someone


----------



## DaveD (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm on long island so I could go anywhere on long island or the city


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I know of a great place in New Hampshire, White Mountain Tattoo - my aunt got a tattoo there by Albie Rock. Excellent tattoo artist 

White Mountain Tattoos | Tattoos and Body Piercing New Hampshire


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a friend that did all my tattoos if you would like I could show it him and message you his number


----------



## DaveD (Sep 15, 2010)

mypitgia said:


> I have a friend that did all my tattoos if you would like I could show it him and message you his number


Yeah if you could do that and see what he says about it thats an idea. thanks


----------

